# Is a Stihl 510 really worth this much?



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 2, 2010)

Came across this one, they claim it is really rare.

http://cgi.ebay.com/56cc-STIHL-S10-CHAINSAW-VINTAGE-1960s-GERMANY-/170557031246?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item27b5fdc34e


----------



## mweba (Nov 2, 2010)

You pay extra for the over spray


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 2, 2010)

Check out the bidders list, seems that they are bidding against themselves.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Nov 2, 2010)

mweba said:


> You pay extra for the over spray



For $700, I would want a clean, taped off, spray bomb job.


----------



## JustinM (Nov 2, 2010)

pioneerguy said:


> Is a Stihl 510 really worth this much?



a *510* would probably be really rare, yes. Thats an *S10*, which is pretty rare 

Sorry bud, just had to bust you on the typo a bit


----------



## gmax (Nov 3, 2010)

That's a crazy price for an average looking S10 with a horrible paint job.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Nov 3, 2010)

That's not even an S10!!! It's an 08s with an S10 clutch cover!!!


----------



## gmax (Nov 3, 2010)

jockeydeuce said:


> That's not even an S10!!! It's an 08s with an S10 clutch cover!!!



I've never seen a 08s with that style of muffler


----------



## DSS (Nov 3, 2010)

I don't care if it's a 747, it's not worth 7 bills.


----------



## Rookie1 (Nov 3, 2010)

Makes me wonder if the seller doesnt "know" one of the buyers jacking the price up. If I sold one I woudnt get half that.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 3, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Came across this one, they claim it is really rare.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/56cc-STIHL-S10-CHAINSAW-VINTAGE-1960s-GERMANY-/170557031246?pt=US_Chainsaws&hash=item27b5fdc34e



That is not a S 10, but some "frankensaw".

It is a fake, so there are more than one good reason to report that ad!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2010)

gmax said:


> I've never seen a 08s with that style of muffler



When I got my 08S that was the same muffler that came with it but it had been cut off at the flange for some reason, I tossed it and got a common tin muffler for it, that is the type of muffler I have seen on all the other 08S`s that I have seen.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> Makes me wonder if the seller doesnt "know" one of the buyers jacking the price up. If I sold one I woudnt get half that.



Most likely, pre arranged, looks like a lot of shill bidding to me.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> That is not a S 10, but some "frankensaw".
> 
> It is a fake, so there are more than one good reason to report that ad!



There is so much of this stuff going on on eBay these days, not fit to deal with them anymore.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## thechainsawguy (Nov 3, 2010)

gmax said:


> I've never seen a 08s with that style of muffler



That is an S10 muffler, the 08 S had the metal ones. It is an S10 with an 08S back handle.

Dave.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2010)

thechainsawguy said:


> That is an S10 muffler, the 08 S had the metal ones. It is an S10 with an 08S back handle.
> 
> Dave.



Was there ever a top handle model S10? I have heard there was but can`t seem to find any info to confirm this.
The saw in question appears to be a repainted frankensaw.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2010)

Yes, there was a top handled S10. It's the least common of the family. I have both the top and rear handle versions, as well as a very early 08S. GALLERY


----------



## thechainsawguy (Nov 3, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Was there ever a top handle model S10? I have heard there was but can`t seem to find any info to confirm this.
> The saw in question appears to be a repainted frankensaw.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



I don't think there was a top handle S10 made, maybe someone can find a flyer or an add of one. You can make one very easily though. All the parts interchange. You could make a rear handled 08S, but it would not be a true 08S. I have seen several mixed up saws. I think that Brads is an 08S with an S10 clutch cover or an S10 with an 08S top handle put on. The S10 back handles all sell very fast, they broke all the time, being flimsy plastic, like the Husky L65's back handle. So I can see someone fitting there saw with an 08S handle to replace their broken S10 handle, or maybe they just wanted to convert it. I have turned several 08S also into TS350 cut off saws, which sell better, all the parts pretty much can interchange.

Dave.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 3, 2010)

Something has happened with that ad/bidding, as the high bid by now is more than 500 USD lower than it was yesterday - still too high though!


----------



## teatersroad (Nov 3, 2010)

I'm a little confused, seems you are talking $700, and the link shows me the high bid is 204.50 right now..


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2010)

thechainsawguy said:


> I don't think there was a top handle S10 made, maybe someone can find a flyer or an add of one. You can make one very easily though. All the parts interchange. You could make a rear handled 08S, but it would not be a true 08S. I have seen several mixed up saws. I think that Brads is an 08S with an S10 clutch cover or an S10 with an 08S top handle put on. The S10 back handles all sell very fast, they broke all the time, being flimsy plastic, like the Husky L65's back handle. So I can see someone fitting there saw with an 08S handle to replace their broken S10 handle, or maybe they just wanted to convert it. I have turned several 08S also into TS350 cut off saws, which sell better, all the parts pretty much can interchange.
> 
> Dave.



Yes, I have seen plenty of converted S10 to top handle saws but can`t find any documentation that there was ever a top handle model offered from the factory. Parts interchangability makes them easy to make into other looking models but they were not true Stihl offerings.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Something has happened with that ad/bidding, as the high bid by now is more than 500 USD lower than it was yesterday - still too high though!



A couple of eMails to the seller may have changed their way of thinking.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2010)

teatersroad said:


> I'm a little confused, seems you are talking $700, and the link shows me the high bid is 204.50 right now..



Last evening when I posted this question the saw on eBay was up in the $700. bracket, a couple of eMails to them may have changed the way they are handling the auction now.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2010)

The seller now claims the high bidder has retracted his high bid of $800. but that does not make sense to me, if there was a high bid of $800. in on that saw then someone else had to have run the auction up to to have the $700. bid showing, when the high bidder drops out then the bid falls back to the second highest bidder, it would not have dropped back to the $200. range.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Scooterbum (Nov 3, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> The seller now claims the high bidder has retracted his high bid of $800. but that does not make sense to me, if there was a high bid of $800. in on that saw then someone else had to have run the auction up to to have the $700. bid showing, when the high bidder drops out then the bid falls back to the second highest bidder, it would not have dropped back to the $200. range.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



Sounds like he had 2 buddies running it up to try and get a bid fever going.


Actually wouldn't it go back to the next bidders first bid? Not his highest?


----------



## Sprintcar (Nov 3, 2010)

Mr. Myers, the answer to your question is NO!

Not even if it's gold plated.

Jerry


----------



## John R (Nov 3, 2010)

daddy66 said:


> I don't care if it's a 747, it's not worth 7 bills.



It wasn't, it sold for $204.50


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2010)

You'll find reference to top handled S10s on the collector forum as well. I've always understood the S10 came in both configurations. It would be nice to find proof of that.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 3, 2010)

Isn't Mange a knowledgeable collector? He acknowledges both versions in this post, LINK.


----------



## drill.daddy (Nov 3, 2010)

i have a top handle s-10 in my shop , im not saying at all that it couldnt have been changed over before i got it, but mine sports a top handle .


----------



## DSS (Nov 4, 2010)

John R said:


> It wasn't, it sold for $204.50



Which is still lots for that saw....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> A couple of eMails to the seller may have changed their way of thinking.
> 
> Pioneerguy600





pioneerguy600 said:


> Last evening when I posted this question the saw on eBay was up in the $700. bracket, a couple of eMails to them may have changed the way they are handling the auction now.
> 
> Pioneerguy600




 I guessed something like that....


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> Isn't Mange a knowledgeable collector? He acknowledges both versions in this post, LINK.



Sure he is, but he can still make mistakes or be wrong, like everyone. Stihl isn't the brand he knows most about.

If the original rear handle of the S10 was a weak point, it is no surprice that some of them have 08 handles on them.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 4, 2010)

Scooterbum said:


> Sounds like he had 2 buddies running it up to try and get a bid fever going.
> 
> 
> Actually wouldn't it go back to the next bidders first bid? Not his highest?



All I know about the bidding process on Ebay wouldn`t fill a thimble. LOL
I once got a saw when the highest bidder retracted his bid, just before the auction ended, eBay informed me that I was the winner, my high bid was $20. less than the bid that was retracted and that was what I paid. I never checked to see what the next lowest bid was below mine, that would make a difference also I think.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 4, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Sure he is, but he can still make mistakes or be wrong, like everyone. Stihl isn't the brand he knows most about.
> 
> If the original rear handle of the S10 was a weak point, it is no surprice that someof them have 08 handles on them.



Not taking away anything from any of the knowledgeable collectors but I would want to see it in print, as has already been posted, it is just too easy to swap parts on these saws and make them into other looking models.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 4, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Not taking away anything from any of the knowledgeable collectors but I would want to see it in print, as has already been posted, it is just too easy to swap parts on these saws and make them into other looking models.
> 
> Pioneerguy600



In this case I would like documentation from Stihl as well.....


----------



## gmax (Nov 4, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> In this case I would like documentation from Stihl as well.....



I have asked the question on "Chainsaw Collectors" I'm just waiting for some real evidence that they were ever made.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2010)

gmax said:


> I have asked the question on "Chainsaw Collectors" I'm just waiting for some real evidence that they were ever made.



Thanks. I thought about it, but hardly ever post over there.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 4, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> In this case I would like documentation from Stihl as well.....



I agree, that would be the definite proof that I would like to see.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sprintcar said:


> Mr. Myers, the answer to your question is NO!
> 
> Not even if it's gold plated.
> 
> Jerry



I don`t think it was worth the $204.50 that it went for either. He won`t have to worry about blocking me from bidding on his stuff in the future either.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## gmax (Nov 4, 2010)

*Proof*

Thanks to Magnus over at "Chainsaw Collectors" I'm now convinced they were produced.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2010)

There you have it ladies and gentlemen Thanks for doing the leg work for us. As I've always said, the top-handled S10 is the rarest of the family. That's why I paid over $100 for mine, much more than I paid for the other two.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 4, 2010)

Finally, there is printed proof that they did exist. Now how do we tell the real ones from the converted?

Pioneerguy600


----------



## thechainsawguy (Nov 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> There you have it ladies and gentlemen Thanks for doing the leg work for us. As I've always said, the top-handled S10 is the rarest of the family. That's why I paid over $100 for mine, much more than I paid for the other two.



Good to know, nice to learn more saw info, will look at Brads picts again, is yours a tru S10 with the S10 muffler? So a top handled S10 differs in what way from the 08, just the name tag and muffler? 

Dave.


----------



## thechainsawguy (Nov 4, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Finally, there is printed proof that they did exist. Now how do we tell the real ones from the converted?
> 
> Pioneerguy600



I think its just the all aluminum cast muffler on the S10s. Did the 08's ever have them?

Dave.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2010)

thechainsawguy said:


> Good to know, nice to learn more saw info, will look at Brads picts again, is yours a tru S10 with the S10 muffler? So a top handled S10 differs in what way from the 08, just the name tag and muffler?
> 
> Dave.



I can't prove it, but I believe it to be all original. Both of my S10s have the cast aluminum muffler, and my early 08S has the steel muffler.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 4, 2010)

thechainsawguy said:


> I think its just the all aluminum cast muffler on the S10s. Did the 08's ever have them?
> 
> Dave.



The cast aluminum muffler can be swapped, can it not?

Pioneerguy600


----------



## thechainsawguy (Nov 4, 2010)

blsnelling said:


> I can't prove it, but I believe it to be all original. Both of my S10s have the cast aluminum muffler, and my early 08S has the steel muffler.



I think yours would be the real deal Brad, now that we know there is the real deal out there, I would have suspected a fake if you didn't have the aluminum muffler.


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 4, 2010)

Another interesting difference in these saws is the kill switch, or the lack there of. The 08 has no kill switch. The 08S does. The earliest ones had a push button. They later went to a toggle switch found in the same location. My top-handled S10 has the hole for the early push button, but the botton is actually missing. I don't know if the wire is under the cover or not. The rear-handled S10 has a slide switch operated with a wire lever.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 5, 2010)

gmax said:


> Thanks to Magnus over at "Chainsaw Collectors" I'm now convinced they were produced.




Cool, I "buy" that documentation!

It is interesting that they seem to admit that it is _*not a quality saw*_! :jawdrop:

I guess the marketing guys weren't as professional back then as they are today.......


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 5, 2010)

Since my 08S came with that cast aluminum muffler that came only on the S10 then what would that make my saw? Now I can start making top handle S10`s by just combining the top handle from 08S`s and calling them ,"rare". LOL
Many thanks to the members here for clearing this little mystery up.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## Guido Salvage (Nov 5, 2010)

Interesting that the ad claims this "economy" saw makes 5 HP!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 5, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> Cool, I "buy" that documentation!
> 
> It is interesting that they seem to admit that it is _*not a quality saw*_! :jawdrop:
> 
> I guess the marketing guys weren't as professional back then as they are today.......



Maybe not a quality saw of their time but there seem to be a lot of them still out there working and cutting as that body design is also used on the concrete cut off saws.

Pioneerguy600


----------



## GoRving (Nov 5, 2010)

Perhaps my favorite Stihl is the S-10. I have a rear-handle one that cuts like a dream and is fun to run. Recently got a top-handle S-10 in decent shape, but I put a kit in the carb and it's flooding too bad to run. Gonna fix it soon.


----------



## Oliver1655 (Oct 6, 2011)

*S 10 / 08 S Both are very dependable work horses!*

I know this is an older thread but I will still put in my 2 cents. The S 10 top handle / rear handle saws were sold from 1968 to 1972. My father purchased a new top handle version in 1969. There is a hole for a kill button as was found on the 08 but on the economy version (S 10) the button was not included. It came with the aluminum muffler which 42 years later is still in heavy use. (I have cut 20 cords so far this year.) 
I have 2 - S 10 top handle saws and an 08 S. All three saws run well and start easily. I believe there were both 44 & 47 cm stroke models of the S 10 sold. Both of my S 10s perform at the same level as the 08 S so I believe they have the 47 cm stroke the 08 S has. 
The fuel to oil mix is listed the manual as 20:1 during the first 50 hours then 25:1 using a 30 weight oil. I have been running mine at 32:1 for over 30 years without any problems. When I tried mixing 25:1 using mixing oil, the saws threw up a smoke screen that choked me out. 
I have a 25" bar on the 08 S and 16" bars on the S 10s using .404 x 63 chain. I tried 3/8" chain on one saw because every one was telling me how much faster it would cut but I didn't notice any different & changed it back to .404.

**HINT**
To start these saws, use the trigger lock to hold the throttle half open. Since I have to choke the saws to kill them, I always *leave the choke off for the first pull* to keep from flooding them. Half the time they start on the first pull. If not, *THEN* I will use the choke.


----------

